# Pizza on the Akorn



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Got some Publix pizza dough and cooked a pizza on my Akorn today. Lots of meats, mushrooms and cheese!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Can I get 2 delivered?  Looks great


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

What kind of paper is under the pizza? Good way to keep the stone clean.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I would guess it's parchment paper, I use it also makes clean up after a breeze


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks so damn good. I assume it's just like a brick oven.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep, parchment paper. I do my pizza at about 600* and the parchment paper is rated at 450* but the pie won't be on there long enough to have any flame up. I put the stone into the Akorn as soon as I light the coals and it comes up to heat with the grill. I make the pizza on the parchment paper and then slide it onto the peel. Then carry it on the peel to the grill and the paper helps it slide off onto the stone easily. I turn the pie using the paper a quarter turn every minute or so.Watch the bottom of the crust to make sure it does not scorch. Just a few seconds can mean the the difference in a perfect crust and a burnt one.


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Paymaster - Nice work!
I get my pizza dough balls at Wal-mart for $0.98 and they are better than the $3 ones at the other local grocery stores. I like to add some fresh mozzarella pearls and prosciutto & grated parmesan for the salt tooth. For $28-30 we make 4 really good pies, compared to $20 for one decent one from the local pizzeria. And the kids love to help making them!

-KBueno


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

The pizza picture probably cost me $4.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

It looks good,But with a pizza it's not all looks. It's Taste!! .and their is No better tasting Pizza than a the Legendary "New York" pizza. Look around and you see all these that say New York Style, why because there's no better pizza.If you ever have the misfortune of being in Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Nassau or Suffolk Get a slice or three and a cold one and see .
BTW pizza in any other parts of New York isn't the same. And a great Pizza is priceless


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oaky doaky


----------

